# Clophill Old St Marys Church - "Stabilization" - September 2014



## mockingbird (Sep 29, 2014)

*Mockingbird Visits Clophill*

I last paid a visit a few years ago to this site, shamefully at night time with some friends following some recent stories many years ago of some hauntings  anyway fast forward a few years and I was in the area on route home from a long urbex trip, an we decided to swing by this place to capture it properly, as years ago I never took any snaps and kind of wish I did now, due to whats happening.

As we arrived up that narrow road towards the church, we was greeted by "security"  who by all means was a nice chap and allowed us to look around, but my heart somewhat sank, as many people who like ruins of churches I was sad to see they had somehow given this place a "makeover" we got speaking to the night patrol security guard, an he explained how they have stabilized the ruin and opposite they are building eco lodges, now to me this sounded like it was soon to become a "tourist attraction" not that it ever wasn't (due to all those paranormal groups venturing here over the years) but it now seemed they was cashing in on this, maybe a few years to late?? but clophill is now under a makeover fitted with cctv and lights outside and inside, which kind of kills the atmosphere the church ruin once had, but I suppose its saves it from further vandalism.

If anyone wants to go, go now before they finish the eco lodges security is cool, but they will use the remains of this church for a viewing platform and will now have overnight accommodation for those walking at night the greensand way, i suppose it could be relaxing sleep 

The internet is filled with history for this place an its probably to long winded to put here due to my essay, but they did do a horror film on this place... 

Anyway hope this is okay, its still technically a ruin for the time being but also an update for those interested.


IMGP0402 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0352 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0354 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0358 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0360 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0362 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0379 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0383 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0386 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0396 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr

_Cheers for looking as always - Mockingbird _


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 29, 2014)

Nice moody shots as always sir! Liking the last one alot


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 29, 2014)

Interesting report,love the teddy shot it looks teddy has given up!!


----------



## krela (Sep 29, 2014)

Nice report, but urgh, what are they doing to it?! Would have been better to let it die it's own death imo.


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 29, 2014)

krela said:


> Nice report, but urgh, what are they doing to it?! Would have been better to let it die it's own death imo.



I know!!! its silly really, didnt understand it myself, maybe many years ago yes do something, but now?


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 29, 2014)

Nice one, lovely photo's. Love the people shot at the end! 
Also wonder what on earth they're doing with it! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tumble112 (Sep 29, 2014)

I like the atmosphere you create in some of your reports. Have to agree that the church should have been left well alone. If I remember correctly, the Hanratty murder/attempted murder (or not?) took place at Clophill.


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 29, 2014)

tumble1 said:


> I like the atmosphere you create in some of your reports. Have to agree that the church should have been left well alone. If I remember correctly, the Hanratty murder/attempted murder (or not?) took place at Clophill.



Near deadmans hill if I recall, so many stories with clophill and its history its rather interesting, cheers tumble I guess the atmosphere is "moody" which suites me fine


----------



## tumble112 (Sep 29, 2014)

mockingbird said:


> Near deadmans hill if I recall, so many stories with clophill and its history its rather interesting, cheers tumble I guess the atmosphere is "moody" which suites me fine



Yes moody is a good description. I like places like this, but as I said before I am a morbid git (see above)


----------



## InquisitiveFox (Sep 30, 2014)

I visited the Church and was really disappointed when I found it in the middle of its renovation and surrounded by scaffolding, the boyfriend (bricklayer so he knows how to be safe) was convinced that the signs which clearly stated that the scaffolding was alarmed were just for show and climbed up and only seconds later the alarms stared wailing! I scrammed, abandoning him up the scaffold racing through the gravestones back to my car!


----------



## cunningplan (Sep 30, 2014)

The mono shots work well with this place, nice one


----------



## Infraredd (Oct 6, 2014)

The best bit of that place is the spiral staircase up to the exposed top of the tower & from your picture looks like they have now gated it. Otherwise it's actually rather ugly. Shame.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Dec 17, 2014)

Popped in today & as u guys have already pointed out this is now just like many other "national trust" sites.
I am afraid it had no atmosphere for me which somehow reflects in the very poor attempts at pictures I took.
I can however report the eco lodges are looking nice


----------

